# Gaggia TS leak



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Found the newest leak guys! I believe this to be the last one and this one makes sense. Right next to the boiler there is a copper pipe which leads to the steamwand, on that nut that it is joining to a few other pipes. That is what is leaking.

When my machine cools down I will undo this nut and see whats wrong, it might just need tightening, if not I have PTFE tape I can create a better seal for it

The leak is mostly sound but there is a constant drip every 1-2 seconds. I will provide a picture. Having a leak near the steamwand would make sense as to why my steampressure gradually drops and why its not as powerful as it should be. It also makes more sense as to why it gets moist on the right side of machine in a small little area (Its shown on the pictures the big grey patch)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's probably not a good idea to keep using it in the current state

Better to get it serviced now that risk electrocution

Water + electricity + metal do not mix

Contact http://www.xpresscoffeeuk.co.uk/ who are just down the road from you and should be able to service your machine


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> It's probably not a good idea to keep using it in the current state
> 
> Better to get it serviced now that risk electrocution
> 
> ...


Tried them, they wont even bother to look at my machine. All local places even called a few guys in Brighton, nobody will look at my machine as it is not one of the bigger commercial machines. The closest I got was someone willing to drive down to me from london and have a look for £150 however if theres a fault he will charge me £300 to take it back to his and fix it, and then £15 for return delivery and only offer 3 month warranty.. And this is the same guy who repairs the all the local cafes coffee machines.

Sent in 3 requests to Gaggia themselves who offer 2 year warranty and they wont get back to me. I have been getting mixed responses in regards to my machine saying "it leaking is normal and completely fine as its built for it, and You should get someone to look at it.."

The closest anyone has come to helping and actually talking me through some fixes is a guy up past my moms in Derbyshire. Phil King from king of the road solutions. Hes willing to help but unfortunately lives too far away. All in all I have called around to about 10 different people.

If we have any engineers on here that are willing to come down for a coffee and a checkup, I'll pay for your petrol if needed.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Having the lid off overnight and all day seems to be reducing alot.

And turning on machine only when I need it and turning off machine after I pour my shots as a temporary measure seems to be working as there is no moisture or humidity left in the machine. Will try my best to be careful though Glenn, I'm hoping someone can have a look at it in the next few days to a week.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Another option is http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ whom I know work with Gaggia TS (at least they used to)

Also I have a contact in Ware who should be able to assist


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you tried talking to Mark at gaggiamanualservice.com?  He was great to talk to about all things gaggia.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Another option is http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ whom I know work with Gaggia TS (at least they used to)
> 
> Also I have a contact in Ware who should be able to assist


Sent espresso products an email and a call (they were busy) to see what they think/ what they could do to help us figure out what's wrong with it.

Anyone you could get to help would be amazing. Even if its just to help us diagnose the problem, it'll be a step towards getting the right part or right solution to help me fix it.

Thank you.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You need to take the lid off & see what's leaking - steam, water, or both - valves or pipework

A new anti-vac valve will be cheap & easy to fit yourself..... Ditto if the safety valve is leaking.

There's a guy in St Albans / Radlett, as I recall, who does commercial machines.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

I actually already replaced the Anti-Vac valve, I still have the old one too. They both work the old one had a little scaling on it but thats it.

However when I bought the new one it did not come with the rubber seal. I had to use the old one. I think the seal is at fault as I do see water bubbling just below the seal. I had a feel around and a good listen, there is only the one leak and it seems to be the seal which would be an easy fix just finding a rubber washer/seal.

I'll have a look for him







Thanks techno!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what size the seal is. I've been sent ones on the past for free or for a very nominal cost by some suppliers.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure if this helps or if I'm reading the parts description correctly!

http://www.shockwaves-control.co.uk/ebay/2012X/Gaggia_TS_Parts_Diagram.pdf

WGA4001077000 is the gasket/washer under the anti suction valve. That's a 2mm thick 18mm washer with a 13mm internal hole. Any Teflon washer will do the same job


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Chockymonster said:


> Not sure if this helps or if I'm reading the parts description correctly!
> 
> http://www.shockwaves-control.co.uk/ebay/2012X/Gaggia_TS_Parts_Diagram.pdf
> 
> WGA4001077000 is the gasket/washer under the anti suction valve. That's a 2mm thick 18mm washer with a 13mm internal hole. Any Teflon washer will do the same job


Lifesaver! That sounds correct. My one is a white one so it could be teflon, I have seen a white teflon nut around the boiler sensor probe when I was cleaning out the boiler. Could I go to a homebase or possibly a plumbing shop and pick up something that will fit and do the job? Or will rubber crack due to the heat?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

You'd want Teflon. Any plumbing supply or machine shop should be able to help.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Chockymonster said:


> You'd want Teflon. Any plumbing supply or machine shop should be able to help.


I actually work just across the street from a plumbing supply shop, so I'll pop in there with the old anti-vac and see what we can fit on there.

Hoping to work as a barista or maybe an apprentice espresso machine repairer soon!

Thanks everyone! Will let you know around 5:00 if I have found anything.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Unfortunately no teflon sold at this plumbing shop, however he gave me free rubber washers that fit, and some sort of tape called Thread Seal tape for free.

Good news have the teflon and a rubber washer on, stopped leak by quite bit, Bad news there is still a dribble from the sides.

Also unusual but good I guess. Usually the leak from the top of the antivac stops when the little stopper gets pushed up at .3 or .4 pressure. However with the rubber washer on it popped up at .1

Going to attempt to use this tape with it instead when its cooled down, to try and solve the leak coming from teflon/rubber bits.

Also Glenn, I recieved a call from Espresso products today. They said they would be able to service my machine and diagnosed from my story over the phone that all this leaky buisness is probably due to me descaling it with the Gaggia liquid descaler through the water resevoir. He told me over the phone that, I should've taken the machine apart and bathed it / scrubbed it, as now there is floating scaling floating about in there. He quoted me £150 and I would need to bring it there and back.

Willing to try this, taking it all apart and bathing it in descaler. However not really confident in doing it on my own. Is there anyone local to Bedfordshire that might be able to help me with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Good news! Stopped the leak! Used the teflon washer my machine came with and loads of that threadseal tape underneath it and that worked a treat!

Badnews found another potential leak.. Now that the anti-vac valve isn't making any sound I can hear another sound. A hissing/ spitting sound and there is a small puddle underneath boiler. (Not sure if the puddle is from the antivac valve from yesterday as the machine is at an angle it could'ave easily moved from under antivac to under boiler)

Have a listen to this video..

Took pictures best I could as well.














Also Mark from coffeeforums, replied to me and said he had no experience with commercial machines. (gaggiamanualservice.com)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Any forum members in the Bedfordshire area able to help out?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My advice is to cough up the £150 and get the machine professionally serviced

I've seen the aftermath of an unserviced machine, in bits, with power shorted as well

Far more costly than £150


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> My advice is to cough up the £150 and get the machine professionally serviced
> 
> I've seen the aftermath of an unserviced machine, in bits, with power shorted as well
> 
> Far more costly than £150


Oh god just had a fright... after reading your post

walked in to check on my machine which I left on standby for a few hours to see how it would fare.. The machine was off, the powerbutton was on I was francially clicking the power button to try and turn it back on/ off... nothing was happening.. I got really really freaked out thought the machine killed itself.

Turns out I set my timerplug wrong.. Dx .... phewwww

Everythings good... I can breathe..

Tomorrow I will do thorough listening/ coffee testing and see if there actually is a leak, I did not hear same sound I heard when I made the "second leak" video but tomorrow the puddle should be dried up so it will tell me if the machine leaks again. If it leaks I will go fork out £150 Or call gaggia again as they offered to do it for £80, £15 pickup, £10 dropoff and offer 2 year warranty.. However they still never got back to me.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm no luck. Going to see about gaggia / or someone on here who does repairs.

Its doing a weird leak from the top of the anti-vac valve again which was one of the original leak/problems, It leaks till the valve pushes up the stopper, (Normal apparently) and then stops for about 2 minutes. The machine then builds up all its pressure and leak starts again when its up to 1 bar. hmm no luck today with the machine. The bit I fixed on the seal of the valve works amazingly, but the leak now resides at the top. I heard from gaggia engineers that the boiler could have to much water in it.

Anyways we'll see I guess. If anyone knows anyone who could do a repair for about £100 around bedford that would be awesome. Looks like it just needs a clean and a bath with descaler. Espresso parts told me the problem was that I used a descaler in the resevoir despite what the packaging says, it removed scaling in the boiler and lodged itself in places that wouldn't like it.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Tightened this nut and no more leak (so far) will leave my machine on but idle for awhile and see how he does.

Steam was noticeably more powerful. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. As the leaks have stopped (For now) I would like the steam to be a little more powerful, as it was documented as the greatest part of this machine in every review, that and the grouphead is good at keeping a constant temperature.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Can this thread be closed please?


----------

